# SCJP-Testfragen



## Trotip (22. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für die Vorbereitung auf die "Sun Certified Java Programmer Prüfung" eine Software (oder im Web), welche die Prüfung simuliert. Es gibt da ja verschiedene Anbieter. Da diese Tools ja auch etwas Geld kosten, würde mich mal interessieren, ob schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gesammelt hat und Tipps geben kann, welche was taugen und welche nicht. Vielen Dank!

Gruß!
Martin T.


----------



## MQue (22. Okt 2010)

YouTube - Java Tutorial - Vom Noob zum SCJP! Teil 1: Setup
Practice Sun Certification Tests | Exams from Developer Zone


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Okt 2010)

Die Testfragen welche ich mir angeschaut hab (u.a. javaranch) waren komplett anders als die in der Prüfung...


----------



## ThreadPool (22. Okt 2010)

Trotip hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche für die Vorbereitung auf die "Sun Certified Java Programmer Prüfung" eine Software (oder im Web), welche die Prüfung simuliert. Es gibt da ja verschiedene Anbieter. Da diese Tools ja auch etwas Geld kosten, würde mich mal interessieren, ob schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gesammelt hat und Tipps geben kann, welche was taugen und welche nicht. Vielen Dank!
> 
> ...



Kauf dir halt das offizielle Kursbuch SCJP Sun Certified Programmer for Java 6 Study Guide. Da ist dann eine CD dabe die enthält 2 Master Exams und 2x 75 "Übungsfragen" zusätzlich kann man online noch ein drittes Masterexam absolvieren soweit ich mich richtig erinnere. 

Auf den Oracle-Seiten zum SCJP kann man auch irgendwo 2 Masterexams für 50 euro zum Üben bestellen.


----------



## tuttle64 (25. Okt 2010)

Ich muss mich an ThreadPool anschliessen. Wenn Du aber auf die Schnelle im Web etwas suchst, findest Du unter SCJP Mock Tests at JavaRanch eine Zusammenstellung möglicher SCJP Simulatoren, ohne Gewähr.


----------

